# Moss ID



## ec8 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi, I got this moss from a buddy but we don't know what it is. I was hoping somebody can help ID this. Thanks!


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks like the java moss I have in my shrimp tank but yours is a bit lighter could be a lighting thing tho.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Possibly java moss but mine was darker green too but it does look like Java moss . It's really hard to tell from that pic, maybe if you can single out some stems and get a pic it would be better.


----------



## ec8 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response. I was thinking it might be Java Moss but the weird thing is it seems to be growing upwards, sort of hard to tell from that picture, which makes me think it might be Flame Moss. I've never seen a Flame Moss in person so I have no idea.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Doesn't look like flame moss, flame moss looks like flames as pictured below and I was wondering the same about it growing upwards as I didn't remember mine ever doing that, though looking thru google images I see some that looks like your pic

Flame moss:









Jave moss:


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I found mine will grow towards the light so if you don't have a current in the tank to push it around it will try and grow towards the light.


----------



## ec8 (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks John! It definitely doesn't look like the first picture (flame moss), I think it is Java Moss, thanks for all your help.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Flame moss is my fav and I can ID that pretty quick lol
Are you both using HO lighting? I think I only had it in lower light which is probably why mine never really grew upwards


----------



## ec8 (Apr 7, 2014)

John: That flame moss is definitely beautiful, I should get some. I'm using a CFL Daylight bulb in the tank right now.

C-kidder: You described it exactly, the moss is currently sitting in the corner of the tank with hardly any current disturbing it so that explains why it grows upward towards the light. I used to keep Java Moss but also didn't remember it growing upwards.


----------

